
Roger Craig Used Polar and Anki to Win Jeopardy - burtonator
https://getpolarized.io/2019/10/06/Roger-Craig-Uses-Polar-Jeopardy.html
======
burtonator
... I actually talked to Roger Craig over the phone and we discussed using
more machine learning techniques and natural language processing to build out
more advanced platforms like Anki and Polar.

My plan is to use more machine learning features in Google Cloud.

I'm also have some ideas on some new features to our Anki functionality
including a live edit mode where you can literally just bring up the Anki
'create card' dialog box pre-filled with the proper fields directly from what
you've highlighted in the PDF.

Another feature which is on the short term is just a 'copy' button to move the
highlight directly into the flashcard so you don't have to copy it again.

